# Borderline progesterone



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Any help much appreciated!

I had a prog test done on 9/9/10, thought it was 7dpo. It was 26.2nmol/l. In previous cycles, my prog is usually 1.3-2.8.

I've read it should be 30+. Does ths mean no ovulation, ovulation of an immature follicle, or tested on wrong day (could have been anything from 4 to 9 dpo accordn to my chart).

I only had ovarian drilling in aug to start missing AF again and resume ovulation, and my emotions are all over the place at not knowing what the borderlne result means.

thanks girls


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Crystal 

as you say - most Drs do like to see a level over 30 - i'm not sure if something close to 30 but not quite there would be regarded as anovulatory. 

Is it woth you testing again on your next cycle - with the aid of an OPK  - so at least you can be more confident of testing around the right time. 
If you're pretty sure you tested post ovulation - you just don't know how many days - then I'd say the progesterone level was too low.

Is it possible that it takes your cycle a while to 'kick in' following your surgery?


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Because I've had somany done before, I know that my usual level is about 1-2ish. Even those I've had done and still had AF 7 days later have been that low.

For my body, it's unusual. I'll add my chart to my signature. I had alot of ewcm or watery cm this cycle, so it really could be any of several days. I think I'll have to get opks next time, as I'm not sure my microscope is all that effective. 

I don't get AF on my own anymore (its been 3.5 years since  had her without meds) but I'm guessing that as there's a rse iin my prog levels (had it tested 9 days before this one and it was 1.3) I should at least get AF when the prog falls again. When she comes should gve an idea of how many dpo I was tested at?

thanks hon


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Crystal

Mine was always around this level when they tested it at my GP. I think unless they get the days quite precisely it can have started to drop - mine days always fell over a weekend and by Monday when the GP was open they were always 20-26. I had them re-tested a few times and always had the same issue.

When I moved to my clinic they do a monitoring cycle and checked everything again - they were fine. I would definitely get them repeated.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you hon   

I'm really hoping it was just done on the wrong day. From graphs and things online, it seems to be about normal for 5dpo ish, so I'm trying to stay positive. To be honest, after so long of such crappy results, anything this high is a bonus, because it means _something_ has changed


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

As the other ladies have said, most clinics will look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation.  Having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so ideally this is when it should be tested.

If you had a level of 26.2 nmol/l then I'd say this meant you were either tested a little too early (or even slight possibility of too late, but more likely early) or there's a chance that the follicle was a little small when it ruptured so the egg inside was just a little immature so the corpus luteum wasn't producing enough progesterone.

If you could get some blood tests done over a number of days then hopefully this would show the rise.   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

when I go for my follow up I'll be asking for prog taken on cd 21, 24, 28, 31 and 34, with any luck I'll be covered.

Anyone know of any succesful pgs on that sort of number?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Sounds like a plan to have it tested over a number of days.

As long as the level is 30 nmol/l or over (at 7dpo) then that is a good level for possible implantation and pregnancy.  If pregnancy occurs then progesterone will remain higher anyway....the HCG hormone released from the implanted embryo will send a message to your ovaries to keep producing progesterone as it's progesterone that sustains early pregnancy until placenta takes over at around 10-12 weeks.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

